# Fun thread - "Coolest"-looking dog



## Sloth

By "coolest" I mean "badass", "awesome", etc.

For me, it'd be the Belgian Shepherd. They're the kind of dog you'd associate with a haunted house - something that would give you goosebumps if you saw it sitting in a beam of moonlight in a cemetery, or silently running across a misty field in the middle of nowhere.

http://www.kennels.co.uk/images/P.BSD.Groenendael.jpg

They just look so cool, like how I picture hellhounds. They have that wolf-like look to them, but with pitch black fur. And their fur is so shaggy, except around their feet, which makes them seem like they could be nimble and quick, too.

So...I'm not expecting a whole lot of replies to this, because I'm not sure there IS a more badass-looking dog than a Belgian shepherd.

Once again:

http://www.dkimages.com/discover/previews/794/95023809.JPG

It just can't be beat.


----------



## MissMutt

I say Belgian Shepherd too, but in my case, the Malinois  I think those dogs are "badass." In a good way of course .. so athletic and smart and handsome. I wouldn't mess with one.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

A swarm of Patterdale Terriers. if you ever see one @ work in real life...you would know why.


----------



## FidoTheYorkie

Yorkshire Terriers are of caurse the coolest 

Here is a pic. of my Yorkies mom
Her name is Emma (But in pedigree Rosetopp´s Cover Girl).









Rottweiler is my ''badass'' breed, and Dogue De Bordeaux.


----------



## deege39

I love the whole group of "pit bulls", I can't tell'em apart worth crap- But this guy gives me chills.










This one too...









To me they are truly "[email protected]$$" and I would _love_ to own one...


----------



## Inga

There is seriously nothing more helldog ish to me then a Yorkie. 
Look at this scary guy...









I wouldn't want to meet him in a dark alley


----------



## FourIsCompany

Beauceron... Awesome! 

This dog belongs to someone I "know" on another board. 

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c177/Beaucerons/054-4.jpg


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

deege39 said:


> I love the whole group of "pit bulls", I can't tell'em apart worth crap- But this guy gives me chills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me they are truly "[email protected]$$" and I would _love_ to own one...


those are American Bullies. it may say APBT but if that's apbt that's poorly bred apbt.


www.ampitbull.com/pedigree-Inwah.htm

^izza pit bull.


----------



## GSDGAL

you gotta love the GSD for its allround general badassness


----------



## Shaina

The only time I think "badass" when I see a dog is usually when the owner has made a concerted effort to make their dog look "tough"...in which case I'm usually rolling my eyes and/or snickering as I think it 

I will agree, though, that Belgian Sheepdogs/Groenendael are exceptionally beautiful dogs (except for the current trend toward collie-like heads which seems rather ridiculous).


----------



## nekomi

Oh man, my vote would have to go for Belgian Shepherds too... I absolutely love that breed and find them incredibly stunning. They are very high on my list of purebreds to own. But that Beauceron that was posted was INCREDIBLE! What a stunning, stunning dog. I have never even heard of that breed before.

A well-bred Shikoku-ken also gives me goosebumps... I love this breed, their intensity and primitive nature. I would love to own one someday.


----------



## nekomi

If I'm allowed to vote for a dog I personally met and is a mutt, I vote for the incredible Malamute/Giant Shep mix I helped rescue. He was 130 lbs of pure awesome:



















And after that of course - Jasper.  About as awesome-looking as they come, but with a heart of pure gold!


----------



## Sloth

Heh, I forgot how awesome those pit bull-type dogs can look when they're all muscled up.

Like someone else said: I've never heard of a Beauceron before, but they do look incredible.

I honestly can't tell if the people who put the Yorkies were kidding or not...if you disregard their size, they do have that distinct look. I suppose if a Yorkie were a large-sized dog it would actually be shockingly beautiful.


----------



## OC_Spirit

I'm gonna have to say my own dog, Ronan is up there on my list! Many people who come in contact with him get uneasy around him because he never looks at you, he stares right through you! Plus he is very aware of everything around him and often watches newcomers very closely. They get this sense of being watched and sure enough Ronan has his eye on them with an indescribable intensity!


----------



## nekomi

Ronan is STUNNING!  I can completely see what you mean about the intensity of his look. What a beauty.


----------



## lucyloo2

Those Beaucerons for sure have that badass look!! Gorgeous!

Ronan is so beautiful OC_Spirit!!

Those dogo argentino dogs are pretty tough looking too!









And the bull terrier! Look at that chest! LOL!


----------



## JeanninePC99

'Nuf said.


----------



## melgrj7

Dogos are pretty bad @$$, they hunt huge wild pigs and then go home and snuggle with the kids.


----------



## Curbside Prophet

Elsa doing her best "THIS IS SPARTA!" act.


----------



## sheltiemom

I second the Beauceron....DH and I saw one recently in a dog show and we were both very impressed.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126

JeanninePC99 said:


> 'Nuf said.


Teehee! Love that... "Joe Cool" nuf said is right 
Nessa


----------



## rosemaryninja

Some great breeds listed here... I'm gonna put a post in for the Caucasian Ovcharka. 










Leonbergers are also stunning.










I love dogs and certainly don't consider myself afraid of them but if I were walking down the street and saw a stray one strolling about I would think twice about hurrying over there.


----------



## Frost62

deege39 said:


> I love the whole group of "pit bulls", I can't tell'em apart worth crap- But this guy gives me chills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me they are truly "[email protected]$$" and I would _love_ to own one...


Yup i back that up, but i kinda can tell the difference  lol

These look pretty sick too


----------



## rosemaryninja

The American Bullies look awful... just my opinion...


----------



## Nargle

I definitely think that the Samoyed and Great Pyranees are two of the most impressive dogs breeds ever.


----------



## ioreks_mom

yay! sammies!!

i completely agree with the belgian sheppard, i think they are beautiful!

also these:


----------



## CerbiesMom

I'm going to second the bull terriers. I love the way they look. So thick and muscular, they just look like they could go forever. One day...


----------



## princesstiffany

Akitas!


















and i second the C.O









and huskies just have that look, here is my keno, my huskies aunt!


----------



## BrittanyG

Weimis, they just have that look-









Irish wolfhound-one day









And Huskies/ Husky wolves..I love the primal look.


----------



## LeRoymydog

I don't think those are American Bulldogs. AB's aren't that low to the ground. I think they are badly bred pitbulls.


----------



## Shaina

LeRoymydog said:


> I don't think those are American Bulldogs. AB's aren't that low to the ground. I think they are badly bred pitbulls.


"American Bullies" aren't the same as American Bulldogs, which are a legitimate breed. "American Bullies" are more like what's seen on page one and frankly I don't understand the appeal...the dogs look like they can barely walk.


----------



## LeRoymydog

FourIsCompany said:


> Beauceron... Awesome!
> 
> This dog belongs to someone I "know" on another board.
> 
> http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c177/Beaucerons/054-4.jpg


That dog has some funky dew claws on his back feet. Are they supposed to look like that?


----------



## Laurelin

LeRoymydog said:


> That dog has some funky dew claws on his back feet. Are they supposed to look like that?


Yes, they're known for it.

Coolest looking breeds? 

Beezers. Hands down. I will ALWAYS stop and stare at an Ibizan.


----------



## Binkalette

Curbside Prophet said:


> Elsa doing her best "THIS IS SPARTA!" act.


Oh. My. God. @[email protected]


----------



## Frost62

Shaina said:


> "American Bullies" aren't the same as American Bulldogs, which are a legitimate breed. "American Bullies" are more like what's seen on page one and frankly I don't understand the appeal...the dogs look like they can barely walk.



I think that pitbulls have to have the right amount of muscle because too much makes it look like that


----------



## Shaina

Frost62 said:


> I think that pitbulls have to have the right amount of muscle because too much makes it look like that


It's more than just having more muscle...the "American Bullies" are specifically bred to be structured like that. If you look at a proper APBT, they are muscular but their underlying structure is proportional. They are built to BE strong, not just to LOOK strong. The American Bully is, as far as I can tell, built solely to "look tough".

http://www.theevolutionbullies.com/bullyinformation.htm has pictures of what they consider good examples of the type of dog they are looking for, as well as what passes for a written breed standard.



Laurelin said:


> Beezers. Hands down. I will ALWAYS stop and stare at an Ibizan.


I agree Beezers are stunners. I saw my first one about a week ago and will frankly admit I just stared...beautiful dogs.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

not just to BE strong.

APBT are bred to be balanced, functional athletes. equal parts strength, agility, speed, stamina/endurance and solid temperment.


American Bullies are just for looks...and not only that...they most likely are the result of a cross with an English Bulldog. 

I.e. NOT an APBT.


----------



## Shaina

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> not just to BE strong.
> 
> APBT are bred to be balanced, functional athletes. equal parts strength, agility, speed, stamina/endurance and solid temperment.


That's pretty much what I meant...a strong athlete, which includes all the above (+ temperament...no idea what temperaments of the "Bullies" are like). But you know, thanks for jumping in there...clarifying...putting in your two cents...etc...


----------



## FourIsCompany

LeRoymydog said:


> That dog has some funky dew claws on his back feet. Are they supposed to look like that?


LOL Yes, they have double dew claws on the back. Wicked!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

didn't mean anything by it...

just expounding on the point....

and I think the biggest difference is temperment.

AmBullies are generally bred with the same ideal in temperment that they are bred for in looks...least in my experience...

they trot them around..."showing" them in heavy spiked leatherwear, encourage them to bark, snarl and growl...basically a dog TOTALLY built inside and out to stroke young male egos. they aren't all like that...but a great deal of them are...the select few that aren't are just basically English Bulldogs without the brach aspect. 

and personally I feel almost obligated to make the distinction very clear..because its the very attitude that made these AmBully dogs that is causing my favorite breed to spiral downward and face extinction. 

its kind of a sore spot...I didn't mean anything towards you.


----------



## Shaina

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> they trot them around..."showing" them in heavy spiked leatherwear, encourage them to bark, snarl and growl...basically a dog TOTALLY built inside and out to stroke young male egos.


That's what I was afraid their temperament was like... but I didn't know so didn't want to say.


----------



## winniec777

FourIsCompany said:


> Beauceron... Awesome!
> 
> This dog belongs to someone I "know" on another board.
> 
> http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c177/Beaucerons/054-4.jpg


Wow - is that a double dew claw on the back legs??

Edit: Sorry - didn't see the replies confirming the dew claw. What an awesome looking dog.


----------



## Cheetah

deege39 said:


>


"Pig Bull" lol










Pit Bull. >^_^<
UKC Ch. BTW. Found here:
http://www.pittrpatter.com/apbtfemales.html
Pretty pretty pretty.


----------



## Willowy

winniec777 said:


> Wow - is that a double dew claw on the back legs??


Funky! When I learned that some dogs have "double rear dewclaws", I thought that meant they just have 2 normal dews kind of.....next to each other or something  . I never envisioned that.


----------



## rosemaryninja

I might get flamed for this, but I would turn the other way if I were walking my dogs and saw an American Bully being walked in our direction. I don't trust the majority of American Bully owners to raise their dogs properly. Pit Bull, different story.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Dobermans, for me. With a nice ear crop. Their body structure and sleek faces just scream "bad ass" to me. So beautiful. 

Elkhounds, too, even though I am obviously biased.


----------



## rosemaryninja

Yup, Norwegian Elkhounds definitely.


----------



## sw_df27

> The American Bullies look awful... just my opinion...





> might get flamed for this, but I would turn the other way if I were walking my dogs and saw an American Bully being walked in our direction. I don't trust the majority of American Bully owners to raise their dogs properly. Pit Bull, different story.


Well considering the American Bully is breed to have a great Temperment toward other animals as well as people that would be kinda crazy........ And the fact that True APBT are breed to be DA why would you trust a breed that is like that over a breed that is breed to be tolerant of animals aswell as people kinda makes no sense....... And the thread isn't about what breeds you think look awful it's about what breeds you thank look cool so with that said here's my fav: The True APBT


----------



## rosemaryninja

sw_df27 said:


> Well considering the American Bully is breed to have a great Temperment toward other animals as well as people that would be kinda crazy........ And the fact that True APBT are breed to be DA why would you trust a breed that is like that over a breed that is breed to be tolerant of animals aswell as people kinda makes no sense.......


I don't want to hijack this thread. All I'm saying is that from what I've read, whether deliberately or out of ignorance, the majority of American Bully owners do not socialise their dogs appropriately.


----------



## sw_df27

> from what I've read


my point exactly moving on....................


----------



## Raggs715

solid color GSD's, although I did meet a brindle GSD mix once and he was pure awesomeness!


----------



## rosemaryninja

sw_df27 said:


> my point exactly moving on....................


Um, I'm sorry. Law in my country says I have to base all my opinions of bully breeds on accounts and hearsay. I would love to go out and meet some American Bullies to find out how friendly and charming they are, but unfortunately I can't.


----------



## sw_df27

Also wanted to add the South African Boerboel my 2nd fav:


----------



## sillylilykitty

Laurelin said:


> Yes, they're known for it.
> 
> Coolest looking breeds?
> 
> Beezers. Hands down. I will ALWAYS stop and stare at an Ibizan.


Me too, I will always stop and stare at an Ibizan They are quite the head turner.

But the "badest" looking dog to me would be a black Great Dane, especially one with cropped ears.


----------



## HayleyMarie

ohhh The Bouvier De Flanders I just love. I think they just scream power, pride, strength. And their powerful bark is so ery. I love it! They are just so handsome.








and.. The scottish Terrier. If you were breaking into a house and heard a scotty, but never saw him you would be scared out of your mind. Their bark and growl are so deep and scary. Actually even if I did him I would be scared.


----------



## OC_Spirit

Thanks for the comments on Ronan 

Ohhhh and I second the CO!!!!!!!!! Also add in their close relative the Central Asian Ovcharka too!

And a good looking team of Jadgt Terriers working always deserves a second look!


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom

BrittanyG said:


> Weimis, they just have that look-


Hear, Hear!


----------



## Tankstar

A sable collie. Other colours are nice, but sable to me is just so striking.

A cropped doberman. They just look so alert and lovley.

A borzoi.

a toy poodle.

A all black german shepherd, or all white, or tan and black or or...just any german shepherd lol

all those breeds just make me do a double take, as I adore those 5 (very) differnt breeds.


----------



## marsha=whitie

FourIsCompany said:


> Beauceron... Awesome!
> 
> This dog belongs to someone I "know" on another board.
> 
> http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c177/Beaucerons/054-4.jpg


Now _*THAT*_ looks like a hellhound!


----------



## GSDGAL

Willowy said:


> Funky! When I learned that some dogs have "double rear dewclaws", I thought that meant they just have 2 normal dews kind of.....next to each other or something  . I never envisioned that.



I had a cross bred when i was younger that had 5 dew claws on each back legs all connected that went in a flower pattern


----------



## winniec777

Raggs715 said:


> solid color GSD's, although I did meet a brindle GSD mix once and he was pure awesomeness!



Winner, winner, chicken dinner!!!


----------



## rosemaryninja

I want to own a Belgian Tervuren one day.


----------



## anonymusneo

This one will own u


----------



## Frost62

anonymusneo said:


> This one will own u


That looks like a lion haha


----------



## Foyerhawk

My friend's Beaucerons were very badass.

So is a nice GSD 

I also love a good looking Rottie if we're talking badass dogs.

And, nothing is more badass to me than a Greyhound tearing up the track, with the eyes of a bird of prey... or a Saluki bring down a gazelle.


----------



## FourIsCompany

Of course, a dog doesn't have to be purebred to be a badass...


----------



## Mr Pooch

anonymusneo said:


>




I like this dog alot! also i like the CAO and CO.

The American bullie pictured a few pages back looks like a hippo and pit bull had a litter together and theres the pup,not a good look,they are too fat to look scary to me,throw down a burger and they aint gona bother you.
I have seen some really good looking AMbullies though,some seem to breed for the overdone look and others are doing alot to better the breed and steer far away from the hiphop icon type.


----------



## Cheetah

anonymusneo said:


> This one will own u


Very cool dog. I get the urge to wrestle it to the ground and take a brush to it though LMFAO.


----------



## TwolfOrganics

Hey everyone, What kind of dog food do you use to keep your babies looking their best? Timberwolf Organics has just opened a store on EBay with some great discounts. Here is the link if anyone is interested. 

***Unauthorized ad removed*** Please read the rules!

Also, here is a picture of my coolest dog nominee!


----------



## nitrojedi

Our Dogue De Bordeaux George definitely has "The Look" ...



















if anyone is wondering George was chewing a stick when I snapped the picture


----------



## JeanninePC99

Frost62 said:


> That looks like a lion haha


You rang?


----------



## anonymusneo

JeanninePC99 said:


> You rang?


he looks like a skinny lion lol ..not pure one though 

and ithe one i posted is a tibetan mastiff


----------



## Mr Pooch

Well,keeping with the lion theme,ever since i took Aslan to the zoo and he met the lioness and got jiggy,everytime i look in the Lion enclosure i cant help but marvel at this dude,he almost looks mastiff like...very cool looking whatever it is......


----------



## wolfsnaps

Is that YOUR dog's face pasted onto a pic of a lion?


----------



## Tessier9999

American Pit Bull Terrier!









Vizsla!


----------



## lucyloo2

nitrojedi > George is gorgeous!! What a handsome guy!


----------



## Moofins07

I'd have to say my "coolest-looking dog" would have to be my own. Cliche, I know. But he's the biggest baby (despite his name, being 'Brutus'), and I love him, even if he is a mutt. You wouldn't really think so at first sight, though, except to the trained eye.

So, if you did this:


American Pit Bull Terrier










*X*


Bull Mastiff








... you would get this, my big boy:






















He looks mostly ABPT, I know, but I don't mind at all, cuz I love all Pitties! AmStaffs, Bullies, Presos, you name it. Even Dogo Argentinos look like big, white Pitties to me.

I'm a big sucker for Boerboels, too.
Essentially, I love big, powerful dogs.


----------



## marsha=whitie

Moofins07 said:


> ​




Wow, he sure is pretty!!​


----------



## Moofins07

marsha=whitie said:


> Wow, he sure is pretty!!



Thank you!!

My boyfriend and I are actually planning on breeding him soon. Hopefully it'll turn out well.


----------



## marsha=whitie

Moofins07 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> My boyfriend and I are actually planning on breeding him soon. Hopefully it'll turn out well.


What? why would you breed a mutt?


----------



## Moofins07

marsha=whitie said:


> What? why would you breed a mutt?


Just because he's a mutt doesn't mean he can't produce some nice looking pups.


----------



## MonicaBH

Moofins07 said:


> Just because he's a mutt doesn't mean he can't produce some nice looking pups.


Any dog can produce nice looking puppies. It doesn't mean the dog should be bred. There is SO much more to breeding dogs than looks and the right parts.


----------



## Moofins07

MonicaBH said:


> Any dog can produce nice looking puppies. It doesn't mean the dog should be bred. There is SO much more to breeding dogs than looks and the right parts.


I haven't decided to breed him just based on his looks, if that's what you think. I love dogs, and it's something I've always thought about doing.

I just feel Brutus has a lot to offer.


----------



## BrittanyG

Get ready for a possible flame fest. What you're doing is technically BYB. Breeding without certs, healthlines, ect. It can be a hit or miss, you never really know what you're getting, unless you know the exact ancestry of the dog.


----------



## MonicaBH

Moofins07 said:


> I haven't decided to breed him just based on his looks, if that's what you think. I love dogs, and it's something I've always thought about doing.
> 
> I just feel Brutus has a lot to offer.


Brutus may have a lot to offer, and that's fine. Let him offer up in other ways, though. Make him an ambassador for "bully breeds"; get him a CGC and make him a therapy dog. There are far too many mutts in the world already for someone to breed theirs just because he's a nice looking dog. 

If you want to breed dogs, find your heart breed and research, research, research. Find an ethical, reputable breeder and get yourself a puppy. Mentor with an experienced, COE breeder. Research, research, research some more. Show your dog in conformation, obedience and whatever it was bred to do (i.e., herding, carting, Earth dog trials, lure coursing, etc); get some titles. Then decide what your dog has to offer, and find a mate that makes up for what your dog lacks in temperament, conformation & working ability. Then, after dedicating several YEARS to research, showing/titling, and picking a good partner for your dog, then consider breeding.


----------



## Cheetah

I personally think my dog, Shippo, is gorgeous and could have produced gorgeous puppies. He's purebred even, which champion, health-tested parents, and when bred to a regular corgi, could have produced plenty of normal pups. But he's a fluff, so I couldn't show him and find out his full potential in that area, because basically, his long, flowing coat is a fault, function-wise, and appearance-wise.

Heck, I could have bred him anyway, because he's stunning, and everyone loves fluffs! But there are so many perfectly wonderful dogs dying in shelters right now, so it seemed very selfish of me, and unfair to them, for me to bring more dogs into the world to potentially take homes away from them, who need to be saved more than ever now. So, although Shippo has amazing potential, he's going to show it in other ways, such as agility, flyball, and therapy work, because I had him neutered.

And since these things never get back on track after going off on the "OMGYou'reGoingToBreed" tangent, I'm going to go ahead and close the thread. We don't need another flame war. Feel free to start another thread.


----------

